# Star reporter is looking for active trader



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I just talked to a reporter who is working on an online trading article for the Star. If you are an active trader and want to be interviewed, let me know and I'll pm you the contact details.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

They should interview RedFoo. He's a day trader.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

(Least. Helpful. Reply. EVAR.)


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Moneygal,did you see him on cramer?lol...he is heavy on tech...he "party rocking in da house tonight" lol.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

That is the link I posted! I love those guys.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

My two cents: DIY retail Canadian broker's commissions fees are extortionist. Not worth active trading here, it makes more sense to go long or swing trade a few times a month or quarter.

There used to be a few proprietary trading outfits like SwiftTrade that let you scalp affordably, but also took huge cuts of your profit. These have access to institutional pass-through rates (few pennies per trade), basically what the exchange charges, but last I heard SwiftTrade shut down because they kept breaking the OSC's regulatory margin agreement.

The other option is getting into a Delta One desk, the same type as Adoboli and other rogue traders worked at. More of these belonging to banks are shutting down or restructuring their strategies though, especially after Dodd-Frank/Volcker Rule became law.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> They should interview RedFoo. He's a day trader.


Just watched these vids - very entertaining!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow.

That is the dumbest **** I've ever seen in my entire life. I stopped the video, but I can only imagine it gets worse. Thanks, MoneyGal 

I would love to be interviewed, but I don't trade enough and don't have the experience. Mike, I saw your article in the paper the other day about "Why I keep an E-fund worth $20,000".


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

@KaeJS - You trade plenty. He just wants some quotes - not looking for a top professional or anything.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

MoneyGal said:


> They should interview RedFoo. He's a day trader.


Fantastic song. Just the thing to wake me up.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

On a similar note, there's a writer for the Toronto Star looking for a beginner investor who is using online sources (blogs/social media) to learn. Let me know if you're interested (via PM if you're more comfortable).


----------

